# Best Locally Made Lures



## raisinrat

troutguy26 said:


> I will check it all out. Waiting on an answer.


A supporting member is not enough to adviser , you have to be a paid sponsor of the board.


----------



## ESOX

raisinrat said:


> A supporting member is not enough to advertise , you have to be a paid sponsor of the board.


Correct.

You need to post a pic of that drop shot & bead rig......


----------



## raisinrat

ESOX said:


> Correct.
> 
> You need to post a pic of that drop shot & bead rig......



O the tight line rig coming right up.


----------



## troutguy26

Well thank ya fellas. Im just a guy in a shed not a business so i will stick with word of mouth it is working good already and i dont need to make a career outta this. That rig looks sweet to by the way.


----------



## METTLEFISH

troutguy26 said:


> Than u haven't had a jig'a what. High quality hooks with rock hard powder paint. Pm me an adress and i will send ya a couple samples free of charge.


What hooks are you using?, powder is to limiting as to what schemes can be accomplished, it does make a good primer though, IMO.


----------



## METTLEFISH

raisinrat said:


> O the tight line rig coming right up.


You can eliminate those crimps with super glue!....


----------



## swaprat

i belive these are michigan made spoons jigs etc... the guy make them him self i think. i always see and stop by there both at the ulitamte fishing show any ways here is the link to their site. they also have awesome prices compared to other products. 


http://www.dbfishing.com/default.htm

almost forgot tis place too if you make your own lures 

http://www.tjstackle.com/

forgot this guy too makes case for teasers and walleye harness etc... 

http://bigpapasportfishing.com/


----------



## diztortion

Mainliner spoons are made in Michigan, I believe.


----------



## Wishin' I'm Fishin'

A&S handline reels are made here in Michigan. Awesome product.


----------



## Trout King

troutguy26 said:


> Sorry mettle but i beat ya to it cause i already got the best steelhead jigs in the state. Sorry man


I could argue that point,lol. I have some very nice tube style for steelhead made by the best steelhead fisherman I've known with some crazy hooks he found and reheated (also sick detail in painting and strange combos), can't bend them for anything. Also, some of his creations have been replicated by me and my buddies, but those are top secret info, I've only shown them to a very few people, they are steelhead catching machines. I guess we will have to fish sometime to compare. 

Anyway I did see some pictures of your jigs from another member here and they do look nice and sturdy. 

Unfortunately for most the jigs I use are not for sale and sometimes hard for me to even get the amount I want, depending on how many he feels like making. That is why I just steal his ideas,lol. The guy is pretty much a genius when it comes to steelheading and his reels aren't too bad either.


----------



## Roger That

Is it Ron Burgundy?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steely74

Case Plastics are made in Michigan!

How come no one mentioned MOONSHINE SPOONS?!?!?!?


----------

